# dairy products



## cody-collum (Dec 11, 2008)

*does anybody else have problems eatin dairy products?i find dat every time i have cheese or have milk with my cereal i get relly bad pains and get terriable diarrhea.*


----------



## Bazzy (Jan 18, 2009)

If this is the case, then I would definitely consider getting tested for Lactose Intolerance. I am Lactose Intolerant myself those are 2 of the effects dairy has on me. Dairy doesn't always agree with people that have IBS, but this sounds like a bit more than that.


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I used to be pretty much the same way, but it was just IBS and a sensitivity to milk. As well as getting tested, you might try substituting soy or rice milk. I "lived" on soy substitutes until I discovered supplementation. Once I got the D under control, the problems with milk just slowly went away.Mark


----------



## Volleyball Girl (Dec 14, 2007)

If I were you, Id consider getting tested for lactose intolerance just to be safe, and if its not its just ibs causing you those symptomes. My lactose test came up negative so I adjusted my diet with a bit of skim milk for my ceral but other than that, I prety much had to give up on all dairy product (other than some exceptions when ill put a bit of cheese on something after having a good week). Its not easy to give up dairy products at first (I still crave ice cream) but I also know that if i did eat too much id be up all night yelling in pain. Its just a suggestion from what i experienced, so you can test your colon from time to time to see how much lactose you can tolerate.I hope this helps you out a bit!!!!!Melissa (a.k.a Volleyball Girl)


----------



## stennienotebook (Mar 10, 2009)

I have the same problem. Well that and a problem with soy. You should definitely get checked for lactose intolerance. There is a pretty easy test to check and see... I think it involves drinking something lactose-y and breathing into a machine but I could be wrong. If you find out you do have this problem it is not as bad as it may originally seem. I can't do any dairy ( I actually have an allergy) or soy but there are other products... try rice milk, almond milk, or hemp milk (you won't get high... sorry : D) some rice milk brands also make 'rice-cream' it tastes just like ice cream and it rocks. Hope this helps a little


----------

